# NFS Problem: "can't get net id for host"



## svenbeb (Nov 22, 2004)

Hy,

I want to mount a nfs share from my linux box on my powerbook, but i always have a error: "can't get net id for host" :-(

On the Nfs server (User NFS) ther is the exportsentry:
/mp3 (rw)

and the hostsentry:
192.168.1.99    svensmac 

And on the client machine the hostsentry:

192.168.1.105   videoweg 

Videoweg is the nfsserver and svensmac the client, where i try to mount:

Sven-s-Mac:/Users/sven root# mount nfs://192.168.1.105/mp3 /test
mount_nfs: can't get net id for host

I search the web for this problem and always they give a hint on the right /etc/hosts entries, but for me it seems alright?!

Is ther somebody who knows my problem?

Regards from Munich
Sven!


----------

